# powerhead and air pumpp



## Ohhmgeitsbri

hi i just got an air pump for petco but it really doesent have a lot of air coming out, so im reatuing it and i got looking and saw this powerhead it has a lot of good reviews and is kinda cheap is it a good power head?

Marineland Penguin Power Heads at PETCO

and if not can anyobe suggest a REALLY strong powerhead or air pump from petco since its closer, id even make the drive to petsmart if it has a good one.


----------



## Twistersmom

The three powerheads that I have are Marineland Penguin. I like mine, but have not had any other brands to compare.
You will need to take them apart for cleaning every once and a while. Sometimes mine get a little gummed up and can be slow to start back up.


----------



## Jolly Jerry

I have the 550. Its in my 55 gallon tank. It works fine. I have not had any problems with it.


----------

